# is 12.5 too wide for a plow tire?



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 91 wrangler. 6.5ft fisher speedcast. I currently have bald 31's on it but want to move up to 33's since I need new tires anyways. I am looking at 33x12.5x15 dunlop mud rovers. Will these be ok to plow with? I have read before some say thats too wide and some say its ok. I will not be doing any commercial plowing, just my small driveway and my parents.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

For what you do you'll be fine with 33x12.50's.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have 33X12.5 on my narrow track CJ and it's still wider than the path I make when I angle my 7' meyers all the way.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

[QUOTE='76cj5;428378]I have 33X12.5 on my narrow track CJ and it's still wider than the path I make when I angle my 7' meyers all the way.[/QUOTE]

Thats why I have a 7 1/2 fisher on my Jeep


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 2000 xj with 32x11.5x15 bgf at's. They worked great last year with the plow on. But take the plow off and they floated pretty bad. It is fun as hell just not very safe. I opted for 265/75/16 for winter on crap rims and keep my 32's for play. If you are going to 33's I would look at the bfg at's 33x10.5x15. Hope this helps.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you are going to change your dif gears if your going to go to 33" tires. or you will be downshifting EVERY time you come to hill (even a small one) on the highway.


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

I had my Jeep set up for plowing with 33's and they stuck outside of my 6 1/2 meyer, I did a complete rebuild on the Jeep over the summer and not plowing with it anymore but the tires did fien and i never had to change any of the gears and it drove fine down the highway, If i came to a big hill i would have to downshift but nothing that out of normal in a stick.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

narrow tire's do not have to push through as much snow and don't grab the snow rut's as bad ,the snow will not pile up in front of the tire as bad .


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

bkeast17;421595 said:


> I have a 91 wrangler. 6.5ft fisher speedcast. I currently have bald 31's on it but want to move up to 33's since I need new tires anyways. I am looking at 33x12.5x15 dunlop mud rovers. Will these be ok to plow with? I have read before some say thats too wide and some say its ok. I will not be doing any commercial plowing, just my small driveway and my parents.


Do you have enough lift on your rig to run 33s without rubbing at every bump or turn??


----------



## Mich plower (May 19, 2006)

I have 33's on my TJ but also running a 7'6 Speed wing the only downside to the 33's is i switched to 7 inch wheel flares the 33's coat the side of the jeep otherwise making it ness to stop and clean side glass all the time from salt spray.

A narrow tire would honestly bite better than the bigger tires i had 31 Yoko's and switched to 33 BFG's . Again they work ok but make a hell of a mess of the jeep.


----------

